# Tourist (short stay) visa



## Aussie_in_sicily

If travelling to Italy on a tourist visa (short stay up to 90 days) how many times can you leave and return again ?? 

How long would you need to leave Italy for ??

Where would be best to leave to and from ??

I have a friend in Australia (Australian passport holder) who wishes to stay in Italy for 6 months.

Many thanks in advance


----------



## Bevdeforges

Hi and welcome to the forum.

I think most of the 90 day tourist visas are now "Schengen visas" which allow you to go to any of the Schengen countries during your 90 days. However, the time starts from your first entry into Italy (or actually, your first entry into any of the Schengen countries). The visa is good for 90 days total within a six month period.

If your friend wants to stay in Italy for 6 months, it would be better to apply for a six-month visa. There is more information here: Ministry of Foreign Affairs - Foreign Nationals - Consular Services

Plus, there appears to be a working holiday visa for Australians that might be what your friend is looking for. Details here: http://www.conssydney.esteri.it/NR/...0C3FDA1480A4/0/WORKINGHOLIDAYVISA01052007.pdf
Cheers,
Bev


----------

